# Games Day Pre-Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Games Day UK is coming soon and a horde of books has been confirmed for pre-release at the event.

_Horus Heresy: The First Heretic
Sabbat Worlds
Hunt for Voldorius
Fear the Alien
Bloodline (Limited edition Horus Heresy and Blood Angels chapbook, by James Swallow)
Ciaphas Cain: The Emperor's Finest
Warhammer Heroes: Wulfrik 
Temple of the Serpent 
Garro: Oath of Moment
Dead Men Walking 
Warrior Priest 
Gotrek & Felix: Zombieslayer 
Firedrake
Aenarion_

I am officially incensed. I can't go since I live far away from it and at least 5 of those books are on my must have list. Enjoy those of you who can get there, and those who can't... join me in my sulking.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dam i would also go just to get a few of those books..grim times.

Curse 2week courses


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The Games Day section of the GW website indicates that 750 copies of the chapbook will be available on the day and 750 will be available from blacklibrary.com.

Does anyone know if the 750 available from the .com will be available on Games Day or a later date?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dunno but one of those is gonna be mine!. I missed out on _Shadow Knight_, not missing out on _Bloodline_.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Dunno but one of those is gonna be mine!. I missed out on _Shadow Knight_, not missing out on _Bloodline_.


Yeah, as much as it would be frustrating to wait for the other books the chapbook is going to be a 'get it quick or lose the chance' scenario (well, or pay over the odds).


----------

